# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كلماتٌ لها وقعٌ على النفس .. أهديها لنا من صميم القلب  !!

## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

أخيّتي في الله :
يقول ابن الجوزي : 
" لقد جلست يوما ً فرأيت حولي أكثرمن عشرة آلاف ما فيهم إلا من رق ّ قلبه أو دمعت عينه . فقلت لنفسي .. : كيف بك إن نجوا وهلكت ؟! فصحت بلسان وجدي : الهي وسيدي : إن قضيت علي بالعذاب غدا ً .. فلا تعلمهم بعذابي .. صيانة لكرمك لا لأجلي ..لئلا يقولوا عذّب من دلّ عليه ".

وقال أبو حفص لأبي عثمان النيسابوري :
" إذا جلست للناس .. فكن واعظاً لقلبك ونفسك .. ولا يغرنك اجتماعهم عليك .. فإنهم يراقبون ظاهرك .. والله يراقب باطنك ".

فلنسر أخياتي  في درب الله .. وعين الله ترعانا .. ولنكن دائماً حبيباتي .. واعظاتٍ لأنفسنا .. حذراتٍ ومحسناتِ الظنِّ بالمولى جل ّ في علاه .. فهو عند حسنِ ظننا به ..

----------


## الفتية

جزاك الله خيرا ياراجية رحمته وعفوه وأسأله ان يمن علينا برحمته وعفوه

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حيــاك الله حبيبــتي الفتيــــة وبارك الله فيــك 
            اللهــــــم آمـــين

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

نعم أحسنتي
بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله
نعم الأخوه إن كن متناصحات في الله متحابات لأجل الله 
 ذلك هو طريق الصالحات
موفقه

----------


## قلب طيب

كلمات مؤثرة و بليغة

كم نحن بحاجة لمراقبة أعمالنا و سرائرنا

بوركتِ أختنا على تذكرتك المؤثرة .

----------


## مروة عاشور

وجاء في إغاثة اللهفان:
وفي كتاب الزهد للإمام أحمد : أن رجلا من بني إسرائيل تعبد ستين سنة في طلب حاجة فلم يظفر بها فقال في نفسه : والله لو كان فيك خير لظفرت بحاجتك فأتى في منامه فقيل له : أرأيت ازدراءك نفسك تلك الساعة فإنه خير من عبادتك تلك السنين..

أحسن الله إليك أختي.

----------


## راية الأسلام

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخيتي
أسأل الله أن يوفقنا لما فيه صلاح لأنفسناوأهلينا

----------


## ايمان نور

لا إله إلا الله
كلمات منتقاة تبارك الله
اسأل الله أن يبقي أثرها في قلوبنا
جزاكِ الله خيراً.

----------

